# Mouseover Itemlinks



## zidanevskuja (1. September 2010)

Hey,

kann mir bitte wer sagen, wie ich diese Mouseover-Itemlinks erstellen kann?
Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Schulterplatten+des+Lichts

Wenn man mit der Maus über die Itemgrafiken fährt, erscheinen die Iteminformationen.

Das geht sicher per Javascript o.a., kennt wer das Script?

Danke schonmal und lG


----------



## ZAM (1. September 2010)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/expresstooltips


----------



## zidanevskuja (1. September 2010)

Perfekt, dankeschön.


----------



## chrasher (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Ich schreibe meine Frage mal hier mit rein, da es auch um diese Tooltips geht.
Hoffe, das geht in Ordnung.

Warum werden bei mir die Tooltips immer sehr weit entfernt vom Link (weit oberhalb des Links) angezeigt?
Benutze IE 8.0.6001.18702. Bitte keine Anti-Microsoft-Flames! Bleibt erwachsen.

LG da chrasher


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Oktober 2010)

Also, in meinem IE 8, übrigens Version 18975, weden die Tooltips direkt ab dem Mouscursor angezeigt. Mal nach oben, mal nach unten.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir ist das gleiche Problem mit dem IE (Version 8.0.7600.16385) die Tooltips werden nicht an dem Mauszeiger sondern immer am Anfang der Seite. Das ist im Büro und bei mir Privat so. Im IE sind keine AddOns installiert oder sonst was da ich in der Regel den Fuchs nutz.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2010)

chrasher schrieb:


> Warum werden bei mir die Tooltips immer sehr weit entfernt vom Link (weit oberhalb des Links) angezeigt?
> Benutze IE 8.0.6001.18702.



Wir prüfen das  - Scheint zumindest direkt in der Datenbank die Positionierung im IE nicht zu passen, wenn man gescrollt hat.




> Bitte keine Anti-Microsoft-Flames! Bleibt erwachsen.


----------



## Caled (20. Dezember 2010)

Kurze Frage, hat die Überprüfung der Frage von chrasher was ergeben? 

Ich nutze Win7 Ultimate 64-bit mit dem IE8 (Version 8.0.7600.16385). Normalerweise benutze ich den 32-bit Internet Explorer. Aber ich hab's mal getestet und auch in der 64-bit Version werden die Tooltips immer ziemlich weit oben angezeigt. Sobald man etwas weiter nach unten scrollt sieht man die Tooltips gar nicht mehr. Das gleiche Verhalten habe ich übrigens auch auf Vista 32-bit und XP 32-bit, jeweils mit dem Internet Explorer 8. Auch die Kompabilitätsansicht brachte hier keine Abhilfe. Spaßeshalber hab ich mir das ganze mal mit Firefox angeschaut und dort funktionieren die Tooltips so wie sie sollen, sprich sie werden direkt am Mauszeiger angezeigt. Auch auf anderen Webseiten gibt es diese Probleme nicht, als Beispiel sei hier nur mal www.mmo-champion.com genannt.


----------

